#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Blasenspiegelung ohne Betäubung? >

## abraxix

Hallo,
bin nach meinem letzten Urologen-Erlebnis sehr verunsichert. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich mich gegenüber meinem Urologen, den ich im Grunde ganz ok finde, verhalten soll?
Passiert ist folgendes:
Mit einem leichten Fremdkörpergefühl beim Wasserlassen ging ich zum Urologen. Der stellte eine Verengung fest und weitete die Harnröhre. Bei dieser Gelegenheit überprüfte er mittels Katheter Prostata und Blase (Cystoskopie). Befund: Harnröhrenmündung verengt (Meatus weißlich und verengt) und leicht gerötet, keine Infektion, keine Steine, kein Tumor, altersgemäß alles ok.
Woher ich das so genau weiß? Aus dem Bericht, den er seinem Kollegen Internist und auch mir zur Kenntnisnahme schickte. Der Internist wurde nämlich hinzugezogen, weil ich auf dem Behandlungsstuhl einen Kreislaufkollaps erlitten hatte und das Team mich nach 2 Stunden noch nicht mobilisiert hatte. Den Kollaps führt er auf "antihypertensive Medikation" zurück, dh. wohl, auf den Einfluß meiner Blutdruckmedikamente, die ich einnehme und von denen er wußte (hat er wohl unterschätzt). Der Doktor möchte mich nochmals sehen, um notwendigenfalls nacharbeiten zu können.
Und hier liegt mein Problem. Ich möchte das nicht noch einmal erleben, auf keinen Fall bei Bewußtsein. Hätte der Arzt mich nicht narkotisieren können? Ist eine derartige Untersuchung ohne Betäubung üblich? Kann ich verlangen, dass er mich für die Folgebehandlung betäubt? Ich würde mich auch in eines seiner Belegbetten in der Klinik legen. 
Seit 3 Wochen drücke ich mich um den Gang zum Arzt herum. Was tun?
Danke und schöne Grüße.
abraxix

----------


## lucy230279

hallo abraxix, 
herzlich willkommen im forum.
du hast das thema zweimal eröffnet. hab eins davon gelöscht.

----------


## topolina

Hallo! 
Ich arbeite an der UniKlinik in Innsbruck. Wir haben ein großes Urologisches Zentrum.Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass eine Blasenspiegelung beim Mann OHNE Narkose heute nicht mehr üblich ist.Außer bei Dir spricht auf Grund Deiner Blutdrucksituation was dagegen. Aber ich finde Du hättest eine Narkose bekommen müssen. Frage: WIE HAST DU DAS NUR AUSGEHALTEN? Bei der Frau macht man es manchmal ohne Narkose. Aber da ist die Harnröhre gerade und nicht gebogen, und kürzer und überhuapt. Unsere Urologischen Blasenspiegelungspatienten bekommen eine Narkose, einen Platz in der Tagesklinik und gehen dann am Abend wenn sie die Narkose ausgeschlafen haben wieder heim. Natürlich kannst Du auf einen Narkose bestehen 
Ich würde dem Arzt mal ordentlich die Meinung sagen. GLG

----------


## Teetante

Hallo zusammen,  
ich kenne es hier aus den niedergelassenen Praxen so, daß die Patienten eine lokale Betäubung bekommen, aber keine Schlafspritze oder ähnliches.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## abraxix

Das ist ja der Hammer.   :angry_10:   Ich danke euch beiden.    :drawing_heart:  Da werde ich dem Doc wohl etwas erzählen müssen. Ich geh nochmal hin, weil ich eigentlich sonst immer zufrieden mit ihm war und er vom Typ her nett ist. Und ohne Narkose läuft nichts.
@ Lucy: Tschuldigung für das Doppelposting. Die eMail-Benachrichtigung hat übrigens nicht funktioniert, obwohl ich sie aktiviert hatte.
Schöne Grüße 
abraxix 
Wahrscheinlich hat der Typ gedacht "Wenn ich schonmal drin bin, kann ich auch gleich weiter schauen". Dazu fällt mir nur das alte Kosakensprichwort ein: "Auf einem fremden Hintern läßt es sich leicht durchs Feuer reiten."

----------


## Sunflowers

Ist zwar OT, aber da das mit der E-Mailbenachrichtigung erwähnt wurde, schließe ich mal an, denn das funktioniert auch bei mir nicht richtig. Mal gehts und dann wieder nicht!

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Betrifft:  Emailbenachrichtigung! 
Sollte dies nicht funktonieren oder nur teilweise oder solltet ihr andere Probleme mit dem Forum haben, dann in diesen Fällen eine PN an einen der Moderatoren oder direkt an Starbug! 
Wir werden dann ggf ein Thema erstellen und näheres erklären. 
gruß Schubser*

----------


## sam2

Hallo! 
Führen niedergelassene Urologen sowas überhaupt in Narkose durch? Die haben doch gar nicht die Möglichkeit die Patienten dann stundenlang bei sich rumliegen zu haben, oder? 
Und was ist denn mit Narkose gemeint? Ist das so wie bei einer Magen- oder Darmspiegelung wo man für die Zeit der Untersuchung "weg" ist? Oder ist das eine richtige Narkose wie bei einer OP? 
Was mich sehr wundert ist, dass man auf sehr vielen medizinischen Infoseiten und auch in Foren liest, dass die meisten Urologen für diese Untersuchung keine Narkose anbieten! Nicht einmal Dormicum oder etwas Vergleichbares. Wieso das denn?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man selbst bei einer Magenspiegelung die Möglichkeit hat sich "abschießen" zu lassen und sowas soll man dann bei vollem Bewußtsein mitmachen müssen? Das ist doch total abartig.

----------


## ottelli

*Blasenspiegelung ohne Betäubung?* 
dachte, das sei normal!
Bei mir wurde in der Uni-Klinik, der Urologie, eine Blasenspiegelung völlig ohne Narkose und Gleitmittel durchgeführt. Nicht einmal eine örtliche Betäubung wurde in den Harnleiter eingespritzt!
Bei Nachfrage, wegen der großen Schmerzen, wurde die Begleitschwester vom Arzt wegen dieser Versäumnis angefragt. Antwort: Sie haben mir das ja nicht befohlen!
Also, es gibt Sachen, die glaubt man gar nicht, auch an großen Universitäten!
Drei Tage Nachblutungen und Schmerzen, das eigentl. nicht sein müsste.
Nie wieder würde ich mich dort behandeln lassen.
Viele Grüße,
ottelli

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
ich als Frau habe bei meinem Urologen schon 2 Spiegelungen machen lassen, ohne Gleitmittel und so, aber es ist ja bei uns auch viel leichter.
Mein Urologe könnte keine Schlafsprizte bei den Männern anwenden, da er die Möglichkeit in seiner Praxis nicht hat, die Betten oder Liegen aufzustellen.
Beim Mann nimmt er bestimmt ein Gleitmittel .
Letztens war ein Mann vor mir drann, er hat gesagt, es war etwas unangenehm. Wie weit er betäubt wurde, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn du eine Narkose möchtest, geh doch damit ins KH, da kannst du dann danach ich glaube nach 1 Stunde wieder nach Hause.
Ich hoffe, du brauchst erst mal nicht zur Blasenspiegelung.
Falls doch, du hast ein Recht vom Hausarzt ins KH dort zur Untersuchung überwiesen zu werden.
Gute Besserung wünscht 
Ilona

----------


## Helmut2606

Hallo, 
bei mir wurde vor 3 Jahren ein Tumor in der Blase festgestellt. Seither muss ich alle 3 Monate zur Blasenspiegelung. Diese erfolgt bisher immer mit örtlicher Betäubung und mit Gleitmittel. Es ist für mich nicht schmerzhaft, dennoch bleibt ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Wenn man es schaft, dass man dabei entspannt bleibt, ist es auch weniger belastend.
Es gibt da wohl Unterschiede bei den Urologen, denn bei einem früheren Facharzt, hatte ich schon mehr als nur ein unangehmes Gefühl dabei. Bei dem jetzigen Urologen, wie bereits erwähnt, keinerlei Probleme. Er macht das sehr routiniert und hat mir sogar, falls ich es wünsche, eine Narkotisierung angeboten. Bisher konnte ich darauf verzichten.
Ich hoffe, dies gelingt auch bei dir.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## rechbergmaus

Hallo, es sind zwar schon einige Jahre vergangen, das ich bei einem niedergelassenem Urologen gearbeitet habe. Bei  uns war es Standart, das männliche Patienten ein Gel mit örtlichem Betäubungsmittel in die Harnröhre gespritzt bekommen haben, das erst einige Minuten einwirken musste. Nur ganz wenige haben dann noch über leichte Schmerzen bei der Untersuchung berichtet. Ich denke für eine Untersuchung, vorrausgesetzt, es werden keine therapeutschen Massnahmen gemacht, braucht man wirklich keine "Vollnarkose". Was auch immer man darunter verstehen mag. 
Grüße Rechbergmaus

----------


## Lexi

Bei mir wurde auch eine Blasenspiegelung nur mit einer Betaübungsflüssigkeit durchgeführt, Ich habe das als völlig unproblematisch empfunden. Jeder hat halt ein anderes Schmerzempfinden. Bei dieser Untersuchung wurde eine Verengung der Harnröhre festgestellt. Diese Verengung wurde durch eine ambulante Harnröhrenschlitzung (Urethrotomie) beseitigt. Hierbei wurde nach den einführen einer Betäubungsflüssigkeit  unter Sicht ein bleistiftdickes optisches Instrument in die Harnröhre eingeführt und mit einer Klinge die Verengung der Harnröhre erweitert. Anschließend wurde ein Katheter über die Harnröhre eingelegt, der 3 Tage dort verblieb, damit sich der Schnitt nicht sofort wider schließen konnte. Eine anschließende Dehnung der Harnröhre war nicht nötig. Schmerzen hatte ich auch keine. Und eine Schwellung konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Bei mir wurde auch eine Blasenspiegelung nur mit einer Betaübungsflüssigkeit durchgeführt, Ich habe das als völlig unproblematisch empfunden. Jeder hat halt ein anderes Schmerzempfinden. Bei dieser Untersuchung wurde eine Verengung der Harnröhre festgestellt. Diese Verengung wurde durch eine ambulante Harnröhrenschlitzung (Urethrotomie) beseitigt. Hierbei wurde nach den einführen einer Betäubungsflüssigkeit  unter Sicht ein bleistiftdickes optisches Instrument in die Harnröhre eingeführt und mit einer Klinge die Verengung der Harnröhre erweitert. Anschließend wurde ein Katheter über die Harnröhre eingelegt, der 3 Tage dort verblieb, damit sich der Schnitt nicht sofort wider schließen konnte. Eine anschließende Dehnung der Harnröhre war nicht nötig. Schmerzen hatte ich auch keine. Und eine Schwellung konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. :wix:

----------


## Lexi

Bei mir wurde auch eine Blasenspiegelung nur mit einer Betaübungsflüssigkeit durchgeführt, Ich habe das als völlig unproblematisch empfunden. Jeder hat halt ein anderes Schmerzempfinden. Bei dieser Untersuchung wurde eine Verengung der Harnröhre festgestellt. Diese Verengung wurde durch eine ambulante Harnröhrenschlitzung (Urethrotomie) beseitigt. Hierbei wurde nach den einführen einer Betäubungsflüssigkeit  unter Sicht ein bleistiftdickes optisches Instrument in die Harnröhre eingeführt und mit einer Klinge die Verengung der Harnröhre erweitert. Anschließend wurde ein Katheter über die Harnröhre eingelegt, der 3 Tage dort verblieb, damit sich der Schnitt nicht sofort wider schließen konnte. Eine anschließende Dehnung der Harnröhre war nicht nötig

----------


## urologiker

Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: 
Eine Blasenspiegelung ist in der Regel bei beiden Geschlechtern mit lokaler Betäubung (per Gleitmittel) möglich. Abhängig von Schmerzempfinden und vorliegender anderer urologischer Beschwerden (z.B. eine Harnröhrenenge, ein steiler Blasenhals etc.) kann die Untersuchung als mehr oder weniger unangenehm bis schmerzhaft empfunden werden. 
Aufgrund der Länge der Harnröhre kann gerade bei Männern die Untersuchung deutlich unangenehm sein, so dass der nachsichtige Urologe die Untersuchung bei Schmerzen abbrechen würde.
Als schonende Alternative gibt es die Blasenspiegelung mit dem felxiblen Instrument und schließlich die Spiegelung in Narkose. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## linus

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren was heute in Urozentren üblich ist. Gibt es bei Zystoskopien(starre Instrumente) immer eine Vollnarkose ?  Bei normalen Blasenspiegelungen mit flexiblen Instrumenten wird nur die Harnröhre mit reichlich betäubendem Gleitgel eingestrichen. War zumindest bei meiner BS so.

----------


## Burmi

Hallo Topolina, 
Ich war lezten Monat bei euch in Innsbruck, und ich hatte auch eine Blasenspiegelung bekommen . Aber ich hatte *KEINE* Narkose bekommen nur ein Gel in die Harnröhre sonst nichts . Hat auch sehr weh getan, und ich mußte auch fast 3 Std mit dem Auto wieder heim fahren.  
PS: Ich glaube ich kenne sie, arbeiten sie nicht auf der Uro. Amb. beim Ultraschall ?
Mfg. Burmi

----------

